# Our Get-together Train Run & BBQ. Group In Rio Linda, Ca



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

See our Group in .. Community tab/ Club & Groups/Rio Linda train & Group.


Just a reminder to or group & guests. This is our monthly train run that we do in the evenings for night runs.









Here is our new rolling and train cart (Set of DBL's. ) to show to our group that we can use now.
Trailer tong sucks up to save space in storage. Now give us 8 levels to store stuff in, 

They can be loaded using ramps in a long bed P/U with no problem. 






















Rio Linda Train and BBQ Group


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great time and ya... slow in making video's of it, but finely got them done. 
We are still cleaning up around the layout after picking up a lot of stuff we don't leave out.. 


Here are the video in three parts.















"Sorry can't get the short cuts to work on this puter nor the video box up.. So just have to click on the link to see them. 
Seem like we have to go to Steve to get anything to work on this MLS stuff." 

_(I fixed your video inserts - Dwight)_

We did some night run with camera and not bad for the lighting we had on new camera car. Be neat to find an old cab to get in the frames when take videos.. 
We noticed on night runs is to go lot slower down the tracks to see everything the camera does. 
Anyway we had a fun night.














Noel & Jane


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, I really like those carts,was thinking of something like that for my RR 

Chris


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks a lot Dwight.. *
*Much better... Not sure what i did wrong but may be my connection with comcast. tk's again. me *









UP9018.. 
If you do the same as we. Make sure you extend the axles to keep from trunning it over when when pullin gout the shelf out to far. We now have the cart frame 38 inch wide for the axles and extended the frame to have the axles wheel base 5 foot.. Ride better and nothing moves around in the boxes.. Same as the trailer.. 
Had to store the carts i the garage so we make the tong to suck in when stored. Saves a lot of space and pulling out as a train pull the pin so the tong can come out.. 
Also very easy to back up and pull around. We now have over 300 lbs in the two carts and our grand dtr. can pull them very easy. Make sure you have roller bearing in the wheel. sure help.. tks for the comment.. Noel


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hot darn.. it worked.. findly .. 

Watch [url="live streaming video from [url="noelw at livestream.com


Get a chance and get board and want to see a lot of Garden R.R's that was post on here at one time or another.. 
There is some Steam from across the pond some Ho layouts and lot of past event. Hope you enjoy our internet broadcast channel. It's run 24/7.


----------

